# Looks like Farrar is out of a job.



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I guess calling yourself a sprinter and then not really being one makes it tough to stay on a team. I kind of feel bad for the guy. Hes got talent hes just not really at the level of the top sprinters. I hope he can find a new role and get back on a team. But he might have to step down to the continental level to find that role. My guess is he wont be alone as the pro peloton shrinks from teams having a harder and harder time getting sponsors. 

Tyler Farrar Yet To Find A Contract For 2014 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I hope he gets picked up. He's strong, he would be a good classics lieutenant or something. He doesn't seem too bold in the finale so maybe not sprint leadout.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

I am sure most Continental teams would take him. As long as he is willing to work for the $34,000 they should offer him.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I think Tyler is worth another worldtour contract. But I've always routed for him. his july 4th stage win at the tour was awesome!


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Tyler reminds me of me - the only time I ever win is by pure luck.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

bmxhacksaw said:


> Tyler reminds me of me - the only time I ever win is by pure luck.


That's pretty good. 

I was going to say that in the last 2 years he and I have the same number of Grand Tour victories--that is to say zero.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Once again cycling is a what have you done for me lately business.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Seems like everything went south for him after his room mate crashed and died (Wouter Weilandt); he never recovered.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Rich Gibson said:


> Seems like everything went south for him after his room mate crashed and died (Wouter Weilandt); he never recovered.


Maybe. Lot's of people in our lives die; parents, siblings, spouses, kids, friends, coworkers... We all go through this multiple times in our lives. Most get over it, and many even draw strength and conviction from it. 

Whatever. The guy just isn't producing. Whether it's physical or mental is immaterial to those who hire him. He needs to figure it out and rectify it, or find something else to do.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

I didn't realise he'd won 6 grand tour stages, as so often I watch and he just ends up somewhere in the mess of riders behind the clear sprinting winner (Cavendish, Gripel, Kittel etc).

It just feels like being the 5th (I guess?) best sprinter in the pro tour is kind of pointless, as you're always right up there, but not actually winning.

My thought now is, does this mean Garmin are either 1) giving up on having a sprinter, as they don't have Cavendish/Kittel or Gripel, so by not having a sprinter they don't have to worry about lead outs etc, or 2) they have a replacement sprinter who is younger and may be able to challenge the top sprinters more over the next few years.


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

He's not a bad sprinter, still has had plenty of 2nd-3rd place results this year. He has a useless leadout also. Garmin is focused on classics/climbing with their team. Even Cav sucks without a leadout train, along with Greipal and really any other true sprinter without a dedicated train.

Victim of Vaughters lack of interest in sprinting and Grand Tour aspirations.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

IIRC, going into last season he was focused on becoming more of a rouleur - classic's guy and it just didn't work out well.


----------



## numchuks (Feb 8, 2008)

There's been plenty of times that Garmin has given him a perfect lead out and he still doesn't deliver. Even when he goes up against continental riders he can't win. Hope he lands somewhere but I don't see what value he brings.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Today's stage in the Vuelta... he made the selection into a smallish group at the finish. There were only 32 riders in that lead group ... and he let Mollema get away... Farrar could've pulled that move too but he just always sits and waits. You have to attack to win.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Not the last two seasons, but the seasons before that, at Garmin he had Julien Dean as his lead out man. He was regarded as one of the top lead out men. Sure it's not the 8 man lead out Cav got sometimes from HTC, but it's still something.

I do like Farrar, and when I see him with a lead out in the last 1500m, I'm hopeful he'll do well, but he just doesnt seem to explode off the front like Cav, Gripel or Kittel do. He so often seems to get swamped from behind.

It's probably a good thing if Garmin focus just on GC, rather than splitting their effort to also try for sprinting too. Leave the sprinting to Lotto, Argos, Omega and Cannondale.

Now I say this all as an arm chair DS ... 

Lets hope that Farrar gets a stage win in the Vuelta this week (I've not looked, but I'm assuming there is a sprinters stage still to come). It'd surely help him get a new contract from someone.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

numchuks said:


> There's been plenty of times that Garmin has given him a perfect lead out and he still doesn't deliver. Even when he goes up against continental riders he can't win. Hope he lands somewhere but I don't see what value he brings.


I was at the finish of stage 4 of last year's Tour of Utah and when TF got beat by Jake Keough on the United Health Care continental team I was like "Really? You can't even beat domestic guys and you expect to beat the best in the world?" 

I realize that there is much more to it than that but the reality is that guys like Cav, Greipel , and Kittel are on a level that is just a little higher than Tyler. Nothing against him, he just needs to accept that and if he doesn't fit in with the direction that Garmin is going then what can you do?



> Even Cav sucks without a leadout train


Really? I've seen him win plenty of stages w/o his lead out. He didn't have a lead out last year with SKY and he won three stages in the Tour. I wish I sucked as bad as Cav.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Not sure what direction Garmin is going but they did sign Ben King


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Maybe he should try storming a few more team buses to make new friends and drum up a contract.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> Today's stage in the Vuelta... he made the selection into a smallish group at the finish. There were only 32 riders in that lead group ... and he let Mollema get away... Farrar could've pulled that move too but he just always sits and waits. You have to attack to win.


I saw the same thing. Contrast Farrar with everyone's favorite rider: Jens Voigt. Farrar has double the stage wins in a shorter career. But why is Voigt so much more likable? While all riders have different abilities, Voigt is an attacker. He is always going for it. Again, I understand that Voigt is a rouleur and Farrar is a sprinter. But Voigt has a positive attitude and never blames anyone.

It's not that I dislike Farrar, I just find him difficult to like. Farrar is uninspiring and his riding is uninspired.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> ... Contrast Farrar with everyone's favorite rider: Jens Voigt. Farrar has double the stage wins in a shorter career. But why is Voigt so much more likable? ...


Likeability and winning are two different things. Also, they perform on different stages. A sprinter wins sprints or is invisible. Jens can do a 60 km solo break that gets systematically reeled in in the last km and he's still hero, no winning needed.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

looigi said:


> Likeability and winning are two different things. Also, they perform on different stages. A sprinter wins sprints or is invisible. Jens can do a 60 km solo break that gets systematically reeled in in the last km and he's still hero, no winning needed.


Likability and winning are different but either can help renew a contract. And of course, Voigt is a rouleur while Farrar is a sprinter. The point is that Voigt is always *going for it*. If someone is a winner it is easy to root for them. And when someone attacks we can root for them. But if they don't attack or win...it is difficult to be a fan of someone who appears uninspired.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah. You get to root for Jens for an hour or two, but sprinters are only visibly "going for it" for maybe 20 seconds. I didn't get the impression that Farrar wasn't going for it, just that he was not successful despite his best efforts.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

He just doesn't have the talent. He's a whiner, makes lots of excuses and never provides the goods. Look at his comments at La Vuelta about all the sprint finishes are up hill?!! He is not much use to many big teams, not as a sprinter, domestique, nor a lead-out. He may have to move to the US?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

shomyoface said:


> He just doesn't have the talent. He's a whiner, makes lots of excuses and never provides the goods. Look at his comments at La Vuelta about all the sprint finishes are up hill?!! He is not much use to many big teams, not as a sprinter, domestique, nor a lead-out. He may have to move to the US?


Basically, yes. I was surprised that he was surprised that all the sprints were uphill. I would have though a pro would have been aware of that ahead of the race.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

looigi said:


> Likeability and winning are two different things. Also, they perform on different stages. A sprinter wins sprints or is invisible. Jens can do a 60 km solo break that gets systematically reeled in in the last km and he's still hero, no winning needed.





Local Hero said:


> Likability and winning are different but either can help renew a contract. And of course, Voigt is a rouleur while Farrar is a sprinter. The point is that Voigt is always *going for it*. If someone is a winner it is easy to root for them. And when someone attacks we can root for them. But if they don't attack or win...it is difficult to be a fan of someone who appears uninspired.





looigi said:


> Yeah. You get to root for Jens for an hour or two, but sprinters are only visibly "going for it" for maybe 20 seconds. I didn't get the impression that Farrar wasn't going for it, just that he was not successful despite his best efforts.


Also RE:Jens. Even if Jens isn't in the break, he's usually at the front of the peloton leading the charge more often than not. Sponsors love people who get their name/jersey on TV, and even if he doesn't win or even make the break Jens is always at the front of the line.

Ofc, we're ignoring the topic of personality. On the bike Jens is always visible, off the bike Jens is hilarious...unlike most of the pro peloton that seem really uptight in comparison and always say the same uninformitive blather to interviewers that amount to little more than "the stage is hard" and "I might or might not try to win" in a stoic or deadpan manner....compared to Jens who has a dictionary of hilarious memorable off-the-cuff finish line interview quotes.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Garmin and Vaughters are somewhat responsible for TF's career path. After JV explicitly admitted that Garmin could not compete with Cavendish, TF got a few fortunate sprinting wins and they tried to morph him into a rider that he was not. TF even said after his early wins that he did not consider himself to be a sprinter. The emergence of Greipel and Kittel since then have sealed his fate. TF should have been a flat Classics man, like he trained for in Belgium when he was a junior. Now he's too bulky and pretty much relegated to riding for NRC wins.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Farrar should go to Omega-Pharma. Cavendish would have Farrar-Pettachi-Renshaw as his leadout. Other teams' sprinters would be just as well off not even starting the race.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

2nd today on the final stage. I think he should go on to be a leadout man. He doesn't seem to have that little extra needed to win. He's always up there, but he's never on top any more.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Looked like he was sprinting in slow motion. He pulled out to go, and then just stayed where he was. No acceleration.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Seems like a good guy. Think he's in the same group as Renshaw or Goss. Guys who think they're sprinters but just don't quite have the speed. He'll definately need to take a pay cut. He's not worth top sprinter or even second tier sprinter money. Maybe take a set up man position or concentrate on smaller races.


----------



## misterwaterfallin (Sep 14, 2012)

I wonder if there are any teams out there that would take a risk hoping he would get back to his classics form. He seemed to be going better in everything when he was focusing on those. Maybe a team like Sky or something could pay him a cheap wage in hopes he brings a boost to their one day guys


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Why should he be paid little? He's consistently in the top-5 against the best in the world. He got 2nd against a young, top talent at the end of a 3 week stage race. He's on his way back up and it'll be a shame if he winds up on some small team that doesn't give him chances.

It does seem kind of odd to me that Garmin would put him in the Vuelta (a race with very few opportunities for sprinters) while hinting they're not bringing him back on next year..

I'd like to see him get $10m. I'd like to see cyclists paid like pro ball players. Imagine the talent the sport would attract if the sport stopped finding ways to ruin the professional/monetary prospects of the talent.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, that doesn't happen. I think I saw some story that when Fabian Cancellara won Paris Roubiax a few years back, he got paid the same as someone who got 17th in the US Open.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

gnauss said:


> Seems like a good guy. Think he's in the same group as Renshaw or Goss. Guys who think they're sprinters but just don't quite have the speed. He'll definately need to take a pay cut. He's not worth top sprinter or even second tier sprinter money. Maybe take a set up man position or concentrate on smaller races.


Actually, Goss wins races. Renshaw, not so much.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

If you're not the 1st or 2nd fastest, then you fall into obscurity. TF isn't a guaranteed win or even 2nd place in the Tour sprint stages or other big races. For 2014, Cav, Kittel, Gripel and Sagan are far more likely to win the sprint stages. For $10M (or even $1M), you'd want a very high chance of wins and a massive pool of loyal fans ready to spend money on the sponsors products.

I thought he was the only big name sprinter at the Vuelta this year? And still no wins?

Omega Pharma could add him to the Cav lead out train, and also push him for classics.



davidka said:


> Why should he be paid little? He's consistently in the top-5 against the best in the world. He got 2nd against a young, top talent at the end of a 3 week stage race. He's on his way back up and it'll be a shame if he winds up on some small team that doesn't give him chances.
> 
> It does seem kind of odd to me that Garmin would put him in the Vuelta (a race with very few opportunities for sprinters) while hinting they're not bringing him back on next year..
> 
> I'd like to see him get $10m. I'd like to see cyclists paid like pro ball players. Imagine the talent the sport would attract if the sport stopped finding ways to ruin the professional/monetary prospects of the talent.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The dollar figure was arbitrary. Of course he's not getting $10m, nobody is today and LA may be the only rider who ever did. The point is, even the best are under paid, so why are people who are supposedly fans of this sport asserting that he earn the sporting equivalent of minimum wage?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

davidka said:


> The dollar figure was arbitrary. Of course he's not getting $10m, nobody is today and LA may be the only rider who ever did. The point is, even the best are under paid, so why are people who are supposedly fans of this sport asserting that he earn the sporting equivalent of minimum wage?


Didn't Nibali sign with Astana for 2.8 million euro per year? That's pretty healthy...
Edit:

Wow. 10K posts...


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, 5 2nd and 3rd places finishes and a few smaller wins makes you pathetic in this day I guess. Gar in has been building a grand tour stage race team anyway. They don't care about sprinting.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like their classics prowess just got a boost by the Langeveld signing. More and more it looks like Farrar will be racing on the Pro Continental level. Unless he is willing to take a huge pay cut with Garmin.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> ... Unless he is willing to take a huge pay cut with Garmin.


That likely wouldn't work. They need somebody to fill a role and perform in that role. If he's not performing in the role he's been hired for, cutting his pay isn't likely going to get him to perform better. However, if there's a different role he's suited for and he's interested in, maybe they have him work in that role at an appropriate pay for that role. Is there another role for him on the team?


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

It's amazing how hard people are on Farrar. He's not a dominant sprinter and never has been, he seems to be past his prime and maybe he's not taking his poor-ish results in the most graceful way, but he has a better international palmares than any American pure sprinter ... possibly ever. Rodriguez, Hincapie and Phinney have had their days, but it's hard to say that Farrar's results in Europe don't compare favorably to those three as a sprinter. He's won stages of all three grand tours, he's won semi-classics like Vattenfall Cyclassics (twice) and Scheldeprijs. Throw in a few sprinter's stage race wins (Three days of de Panne and Zeeland), a top 5 at Flanders and his domestic results and I'll call BS on anyone who says he's not talented or try to say that his results were lucky. For 2-3 years he WAS the second fastest sprinter in Europe -- clearly this is no longer the case.

In my perspective, he's in an awkward spot. He could be a dominant domestic sprinter ... he might get a decent domestic contract for conti team like UHC that wants a better chance for wins in Cali & Colorado. He probably can get a spot on a team that lacks a sprinter ... I think a Belgian team would make sense given his roots in Ghent, but Astana, Belkin and Katusha seem like the only teams that are both lacking a sprinter and might be open to an American rider.


----------



## misterwaterfallin (Sep 14, 2012)

gray8110 said:


> It's amazing how hard people are on Farrar. He's not a dominant sprinter and never has been, he seems to be past his prime and maybe he's not taking his poor-ish results in the most graceful way, but he has a better international palmares than any American pure sprinter ... possibly ever. Rodriguez, Hincapie and Phinney have had their days, but it's hard to say that Farrar's results in Europe don't compare favorably to those three as a sprinter. He's won stages of all three grand tours, he's won semi-classics like Vattenfall Cyclassics (twice) and Scheldeprijs. Throw in a few sprinter's stage race wins (Three days of de Panne and Zeeland), a top 5 at Flanders and his domestic results and I'll call BS on anyone who says he's not talented or try to say that his results were lucky. For 2-3 years he WAS the second fastest sprinter in Europe -- clearly this is no longer the case.
> 
> In my perspective, he's in an awkward spot. He could be a dominant domestic sprinter ... he might get a decent domestic contract for conti team like UHC that wants a better chance for wins in Cali & Colorado. He probably can get a spot on a team that lacks a sprinter ... I think a Belgian team would make sense given his roots in Ghent, but Astana, Belkin and Katusha seem like the only teams that are both lacking a sprinter and might be open to an American rider.


I don't think anyone is saying that he isn't a strong rider or has never gotten results, but at this point he isn't anywhere near the strongest sprinter and cycling is a what have you done for me lately sport. Do you think sponsors care that their gym got 4th on the stage? No, they want to see him on the podium getting kissed by the girls. He should go back to the classics and I read recently that when he tried to make himself into a pure sprinter it actually hurt his performances.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I just think its sad that Garmin keeps a bunch of dopers, who have mostly failed to perform, on the pay role, while Tyler gets to go job hunting.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Same thing happened to Fred Rodriguez when he was in Europe. You become a rock star- get paid a rock star- like wage, at some point you are no longer worth that wage-


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

bootsie_cat said:


> Same thing happened to Fred Rodriguez when he was in Europe. You become a rock star- get paid a rock star- like wage, at some point you are no longer worth that wage-


you seem to have some intimate knowledge on pro cyclist salaries. care to share some numbers?


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Guy like Farrar? 200-400k plus bonuses.
Basically, more than he could come home and make doing anything.


----------



## misterwaterfallin (Sep 14, 2012)

32and3cross said:


> I just think its sad that Garmin keeps a bunch of dopers, who have mostly failed to perform, on the pay role, while Tyler gets to go job hunting.


You seem to think that everyone is on the team to get results. Some are there to help others, some are gc guys, and some like Tyler are supposed to get results in sprint stages. When your main job function is to win stages and you aren't fulfilling that, I would say you aren't doing your job. Someone like David Millar on the other hand is a good domestique and leader, so while he isn't topping the charts either, he is fulfilling his dutires


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

misterwaterfallin said:


> You seem to think that everyone is on the team to get results. Some are there to help others, some are gc guys, and some like Tyler are supposed to get results in sprint stages. When your main job function is to win stages and you aren't fulfilling that, I would say you aren't doing your job. Someone like David Millar on the other hand is a good domestique and leader, so while he isn't topping the charts either, he is fulfilling his dutires


And all those years were Danileson was a total waste? Not to mention being a total prat and still vastly under performing?

Im not arguing that Tyler has not had two bad seasons, but the fact that he is out on his ass and they keep TD and the rest around is lame in my book.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> And all those years were Danileson was a total waste? Not to mention being a total prat and still vastly under performing?
> 
> Im not arguing that Tyler has not had two bad seasons, but the fact that he is out on his ass and they keep TD and the rest around is lame in my book.


I'd prefer they booted Danielson off the team, just because of his asinine frat boy persona.

That, and he's never performed to expectations.


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

zigmeister said:


> He's not a bad sprinter, still has had plenty of 2nd-3rd place results this year. He has a useless leadout also. Garmin is focused on classics/climbing with their team. Even Cav sucks without a leadout train, along with Greipal and really any other true sprinter without a dedicated train.
> 
> Victim of Vaughters lack of interest in sprinting and Grand Tour aspirations.


Guess I predict the future....GC ambitions...obvious.

Garmin set for dramatic overhaul in 2014 - VeloNews.com


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

32and3cross said:


> Im not arguing that Tyler has not had two bad seasons, but the fact that he is out on his ass and they keep TD and the rest around is lame in my book.


I'm no TD defender but he did finish #8 in TdF 2011 and has a couple of podiums in some big USA races the last few years. These would not be considered "vast underperformances" unless you bought into all of the LA replacement hype and he can still serve as a useful helper to Garmin's true GC riders. What can Farrar do for Garmin?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Maybe Vaughter's decision is not only based upon performance, but on personality too. I don't believe he has time for anybody who is not a team player or negative and if he can replace somebody who can perform as well, or better, AND have a great attitude why not do so? No idea if Farrar is like this, but just an added thought based on the premise that Garmin is going for GC and that means good domestiques and leaders.


----------



## GT3 4.0 (Oct 5, 2013)

I watched Tyler win his first race in the men's Cat. 4 field when he was 12 I know him and his family so take my opinion for what it is worth. If Tyler were to focus on just sprinting or just the cobbled classics he would get more results. Garmin has him ridding for result in Flanders and Roubaix then they want him to show up and sprint at the Giro. JV has asked allot from the kid and he has delivered some great results 6 Grand Tour Stage wins 8 if you count the TTT and a total of 35 wins or an average of 5 wins a season. Let the kid focus on one thing and he will deliver the results. This is my first post and the first time I have read a whole string of post some of you have decent insight most of you are a bunch of Wankers. Please keep buying the latest and greatest light weight Nano Tech aero power gizmos I promise you will win the city limit sprint someday.


----------



## GT3 4.0 (Oct 5, 2013)

I just checked Cyclingnews.com Tyler now has 36 wins he pulled one out while I was writing my prior post.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

GT3 4.0 said:


> ... some of you have decent insight most of you are a bunch of Wankers. Please keep buying the latest and greatest light weight Nano Tech aero power gizmos I promise you will win the city limit sprint someday.


You've provided valuable insight, but I'm not sure this is the way I'd introduce myself to a new community.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

It looks like Hes going to get another year at Garmin. 

Farrar Ends European Win Drought | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

pulser955 said:


> It looks like Hes going to get another year at Garmin.
> 
> Farrar Ends European Win Drought | Cyclingnews.com


Maybe not being sure of a contract is what Farrar needed to get his cycling mojo back. 

A tweet from JV:

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p>Good to see Tyler Farrar win today. Sometimes it takes a while to get the ball rolling again. But perseverance pays off, always.</p>— Jonathan Vaughters (@Vaughters) <a href="https://twitter.com/Vaughters/statuses/386525706907181059">October 5, 2013</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks like he has been saved at the last minute by Garmin.. I tell you, I'd think life as a pro cyclist now would be pretty stressful as far as longevity goes.. I mean, I personally couldn't work knowing I only have a job one year at a time and if I did, I'd be saving all the money I could.. Also, with the market flooded with all the teams folded, I bet most who are signing new contracts are looking at big pay cuts..


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

GT3 4.0 said:


> I watched Tyler win his first race in the men's Cat. 4 field when he was 12


Not that it matters, but his wikipedia says he started racing at age 13. Maybe he was 12 when he won that race with a racing age of 13?



> If Tyler were to focus on just sprinting or just the cobbled classics he would get more results. Garmin has him ridding for result in Flanders and Roubaix then they want him to show up and sprint at the Giro. JV has asked allot from the kid and he has delivered some great results 6 Grand Tour Stage wins 8 if you count the TTT and a total of 35 wins or an average of 5 wins a season. Let the kid focus on one thing and he will deliver the results.


What will Farrar focus on in 2014? sprinting? 

From the article: _"I hope to do better in Tours," Farrar told Nieuwsblad.be. "I feel a little stronger every day."_


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Local Hero said:


> What will Farrar focus on in 2014? sprinting?
> 
> From the article: _"I hope to do better in Tours," Farrar told Nieuwsblad.be. "I feel a little stronger every day."_


I think that's a reference to the upcoming Paris-Tours single-day race, which usually, but not always, favors sprinters.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes, I missed that but I'm sure you're right and that's what he meant. 

The issue is still there though: Farrar will have to focus on sprinting or classics. Which will it be next year?


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Mosovich said:


> ... I tell you, I'd think life as a pro cyclist now would be pretty stressful ... with the market flooded with all the teams folded, I bet most who are signing new contracts are looking at big pay cuts..


Totally agree with you on this point. Given they hung TF out and proved to him that Garmin is his only option, I'm sure Garmin would have had a lot of negotiating power ... I bet he's getting a lot less now (not saying he was on millions before, but certainly now it'll be less). Same with Horner if he signs with Trek, it's not like TF or Horner can play a few big teams off against each other to talk the money up.

My career means I can see my salary vary between $x and $2x, and that's stressful enough for me, but to be a pro-cyclist and having a variation of $x and $10x ... You'd not want to take out a mortgage based on earning your peak $10x salary, only to have it drop back to $x within a year or three.


----------



## eddiecut (Jul 21, 2013)

unless you have some serious marketability. Cav... he doesnt seem to loose stock.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

With the UCI rules about rider transfers, they're pretty much trapped in these low paying deals too. I guess it's a chance to get it together and ride for the next contract with someone else.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

There are guys who can't secure the low paying contracts, too.


----------

